# Belly Button Pain



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Since earlier on today I've had a funny pain in my belly button and an aching feelin about 2inch below to the right? 

Is this normal? I've just tried to bend down to pick some washing up and it really hurt?? 

I've looked on the net but can't really find anything and didn't want to risk calling my Dr if its the norm? :? 

Sam


----------



## Jo

Do you have it pierced?
Does it feel right deep inside your belly button?
I had this when i was pregnant with Jack, still to this day i dunno what caused it, but it eased when i took my bar out but would still come back at times
If you are worried call NHS Direct 0845 4647


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yep, its deep inside even if I put my finger in and press it hurts!

I do have it pierced but I've not had the bar in for months now?


----------



## Jo

:lol: For a start stop prodding it :lol: 
Like i say it sounds normal to me, but if it worries you or pain gets worse i would get it checked out


----------



## Tam

I think it is normal hun....I don't have my belly button pierced but I had pains within 2 inches of the sides and below of my belly button (one place at a time), but everything was OK for me hun...any doubts, contact your MW!

Good Luck! x


----------



## Natalie&Karl

hey, I had this during the earlier few months of my pregnancy. I sort of dull ache pain around my belly button (which i had pierced). It can get quite painful and frustrating.

I still get it every now and then (and i'm 22 weeks now), i'm pretty sure its just streching and nothing to worry about.


----------



## nncole

Hi, i have just started getting a pain about 2 inches either side of my belly button, i'm 16 weeks today, any ideas, it hurts when i press it (i know, stop pressing it).....


----------



## saffy1978

I've had pain in/around my belly button in all my pregnancy's from about week 7 onwards. It's just all the ligaments and muscles stretching around the abdominal walls.


----------

